# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  priviet a los Rusos de la Argentina:)

## volodia80

Priviet ::  
Busco algun ruso/a viviendo aca en Buenos Aires, para practicar el idioma ruso, que me encanta! A cambio puedo ensenar ingles o castellano o frances! 
poka :: 
Seb 
para *contactarme* :   seb1980@jubii.es

----------


## volodia80

tambien, si algun Ruso viene a Buenos Aires, desde los USA, please contact me ::  I have a question about traveling from the States to Argentina!  thanks ::

----------


## Galince

> tambien, si algun Ruso viene a Buenos Aires, desde los USA, please contact me I have a question about traveling from the States to Argentina!  thanks

 Hola! Mejor tu ven a Rusia, aqu

----------


## giovanni

[quote=Galince] 

> tambien, si algun Ruso viene a Buenos Aires, desde los USA, please contact me I have a question about traveling from the States to Argentina!  thanks

 Hola! Mejor tu ven a Rusia, aqu

----------


## Crassyo

[quote=giovanni][quote=Galince] 

> tambien, si algun Ruso viene a Buenos Aires, desde los USA, please contact me I have a question about traveling from the States to Argentina!  thanks

 Hola! Mejor tu ven a Rusia, aqu

----------


## basurero

[quote=Crassyo][quote=giovanni][quote=Galince] 

> tambien, si algun Ruso viene a Buenos Aires, desde los USA, please contact me I have a question about traveling from the States to Argentina!  thanks

 Hola! Mejor tu ven a Rusia, aqu

----------


## Cesar

[quote=basurero][quote=Crassyo][quote=giovanni][quote=Galince] 

> tambien, si algun Ruso viene a Buenos Aires, desde los USA, please contact me I have a question about traveling from the States to Argentina!  thanks

 Hola! Mejor tu ven a Rusia, aqu

----------

